# In Dash GPS



## Metrofx (Jul 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good indash GPS/CD player that I can get for a 05 that will also work with the steering wheel controls?


----------



## Nismo27Ser (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the eclipse avn6600 double din system in my car....Its a cake install, looks factory, and its one of the best on the market as far as capabilites.....I have been a car audio installer for seven years now, so any questions u may have concerning installations, feel free to ask!! There is a universal steering wheel adapter that prephrial makes....all u need to do is hook up a few wires with the unit and use your controller that comes with the unit to program it!! Very easy and self explainitory!!


----------



## RP300zx (Nov 3, 2008)

Nismo27Ser said:


> I have the eclipse avn6600 double din system in my car....Its a cake install, looks factory, and its one of the best on the market as far as capabilites.....I have been a car audio installer for seven years now, so any questions u may have concerning installations, feel free to ask!! There is a universal steering wheel adapter that prephrial makes....all u need to do is hook up a few wires with the unit and use your controller that comes with the unit to program it!! Very easy and self explainitory!!


I have and 05 Altima SE and I ordered the Double Din Pioneer Premier Avic F90BT and was wondering what I need to do a double din install. I already have my harness, and I ordered the rectangle decor ring for the front that is supposdly the "dash kit". Any input would be awesome. Oh also, do I need to install an emergency break sensor, speed sensor, and reverse light sensor, and if so how would i go about that. Thanks man!


----------



## dakanat (Jul 4, 2010)

*About Nissan Altima GPS/CD*

Hello

I want GPS/CD so, if you can get one to me please 

Contact me on, [email protected]

Thanksssssssss


----------



## jks2 (Apr 28, 2010)

I put in a Pioneer AVIC-X710BT and a SWC steering wheel control. I really like it.


----------

